

Ranking Node.js Module Authors - ecto
http://npmtop.com/

======
ecto
This is running on an EC2 micro instance through use of extensive caching. In
addition to storing all static files in memory, I'm grabbing the data from
npmjs.org and saving it in memory every 5 minutes. The server is just 35 LOC,
you can check it out here <https://github.com/ecto/npmtop.com>

------
kyt
Seems like they should be ranked by SLOC or number of total watchers for their
packages.

~~~
ecto
Github integration isn't a bad idea. What do you think the easiest way to grab
SLOC/author is?

~~~
malandrew
Number of watchers and forks would be awesome, but including SLOC is a dubious
metric IMHO.

Other good metrics would be issues and pull request activity. A product with
lots of pull requests and solved issues is one that is actively being used by
people that probably matter.

It would also be good to be able to rank modules by tags so that questions
like, "what are the highest ranked testing libraries?" could be answered.

------
pors
Cool logo, how did you make that? Is it a font?

~~~
ecto
Yeah, I ran the npm logo against WhatTheFont

~~~
pors
cool, thx!

------
rhizome
Can you increase the line-spacing a little more?

~~~
ecto
Assuming you're being sarcastic. You're welcome to make a pull request if you
don't like it, but I would start by changing the color palette on your website
<http://many9s.com/>

~~~
rhizome
Do you attack everybody who criticizes you? You must be a joy to work with.

P.S. Those colors were chosen for specific reasons.

